# don't drink and slide



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

i think she had to much to drink


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

and professional play ground company's said it was to dangerous ,only one person hurt ,me ,learn the slide was to fast to end like a kid slide,had to run on the ground 8 feet ,before i sloped it i must of bounce 8 feet


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

LOL - love it


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

If the sliders didn't make it you could always use em as props!


----------

